# Flip flops RS JK T D en VHDL



## dmedina84 (Mar 29, 2010)

Buenos dias, quisiera saber si alguien tiene codigos de programacion en lenguaje VHDL para flip flops...muchas gracias.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 29, 2010)

Ocupas los FF solos o los necesitas implementar??
Aqui te dejo un FF tipo D de 8 bits


```
Library ieee;
use ieee.std_logic_1164.all;

entity FFD_8 is
port(
    oe,clk : in std_logic;
    data_in : in std_logic_vector (7 downto 0);-- in D
    data_out: out std_logic_vector (7 downto 0)-- out Q
    );
end FFD_8;

Architecture func of FFD_8 is
begin
    process(clk,oe)
    begin
        if (oe ='0') then-- output enable
        data_out <= "ZZZZZZZZ";
        elsif(clk' event and clk='1') then-- esto detecta las transiciones de subida
        data_out <= data_in;
        end if;
    end process;
end func;
```


----------

